# Engine swaps and the uninitiated



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Is it just me, or does anyone else here feel that if someone has to ask what the biggest engine they can jam in their new-to-them-Sentra is and what swap they should do and what's involved, etc., that they probably shouldn't be running out to do a swap, but should probably drive the car as is for a while to get a feel for the car and a clue about the swaps available? Why didn't these people just buy a car with a more powerful engine?

Why would someone buy a perfectly good GA16 Sentra, then want to dump over $3000 into a motor that is readily available for $2500 or less, complete with a B13 wrapped around it?

Let the flaming begin.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Hell i say lettem do what they want! thats the same thing a kid in my town did with his 240sx! bought it, swapped a very strong running KA for a fuked up RWD SR! i knew he was screwing up, put 20 bucks on a race and beat the fuk out of him 3 times! in my sentra SE-R! why! motor was 78,000 with a leaking head gasket and a blown turbo! thats why! He should have did like i did! bought the powerhouse with B13 wrapped all around it, studied it for about 2 years, and slowly build as you gain knowledge! hasn't failed me yet!:balls: haha new smilies


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I agree with both of you. most of them are not gonna do a swap they are just acting like it. 

and fcs your a old crank you dont have to leave but


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I voted #4 



Seriously, you make some good points. Engine swap threads pop up constantly, often posted by people who don't know anything about their car. If they did they wouldn't be asking such off the wall questions as "how do I fit a Maxima engine in my 91 Sentra?"


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

we were all newbies once. I don't want to check but I bet I posted some doosy's about swaps back in the day. 

(voted #3)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *we were all newbies once. I don't want to check but I bet I posted some doosy's about swaps back in the day.
> 
> (voted #3) *


definatly me too. i dont even want to look 
lprobably like this i want to put a rb26dett in my sentra how would i doit and what paryt i need


old crank you gotta mullet


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

THis it totally a 'whatever they want to do with their own money' argument.

Seth


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

#4 
but I agree 100% with you.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

It pisses me off, they read SCC or SuperStreet and think swapping an engine is like installing an intake. It involves a huge committment as far as money, time, and tuning. But hey, if they want to waste their money maybe it'll drop the engine prices for the rest of us!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

on the other hand... i'm a relative *n00bie*, and i come here looking for ideas... Some of us do the swaps because we would've *liked* to get an SE-R, but didn't have the money... also, in my case, some people don't have access to ANY SE-Rs...

sad, you think americans are deprived? i've seen my share of NSXs, Porsches, Ferraris, Skylines, etc etc ad nauseum, but i've never seen a two-door sentra.

you can't stop swap-idiots... you can just give em' all the advice you can and hope they don't f*ck up and screw our reputation as a smarter-than-honda mod community.


----------

